# A bit of a challenge



## oneton (Jul 29, 2008)

We fish the gold coast area today first trip of the season. First I would like to thank Queen Bee and Timex for the good number on that active pod of fish. We pulled a 3 man ticket and one OH cat fish 4 OH walleyes. It was a all day thing the only consistency was the fish were high in the water column. GOOD FISHING NETT


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

how deep water you were fishing. 
RIckerd


----------



## oneton (Jul 29, 2008)

rickerd said:


> how deep water you were fishing.
> RIckerd


66


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I was out Sunday morning for 6 hours north of rocky in 49-51 ft. We ended up with 8, all 18-23 inches. Marked a lot of fish. Seems like bigger fish out deep. We were able to work an active area with winds being low. Got 2 on harnesses, 3 on deep cranks, and the rest on big spoons. Boy/Girl spoons, perch cranks and watermelon harnesses. Trolled from 2-2.5 mph. Surprised we didn't get many junk fish, one big white perch. Got them for most part all deep. We couldn't get anything up high except 60 back crank on inline board. Most were deep. Folks out deeper were getting them up high. Still some garbage out there so keep an eye out. Our dipsy's snagged a couple sticks and either we were getting pull backs or hitting debris because it looked like a fish hit it but pulled in nothing several times.

On side note the rocky river ramp is a mess with all the kayakers and I'm a kayaker. When we got back at noon it was like someone puked kayakers all over. There was 4 cars that just stopped on the lane to get to the ramps loading/unloading kayaks(that blocked one lane just getting your boat to ramps), 2 girls parked on the grass next to the loading area of the ramp. A group of folks putting their straps on for 2 kayaks in the recovery back-up parking spot of the ramps(which I was able to get my trailer and get the boat out by the time they were done). There's just no consideration to anybody but themselves. Last week I saw a couple block a ramp to load/unload while they pumped up their kayak. I got my trailer, loaded my boat up and parked in the parking lot to put straps on and the couple was 1/3 done pumping up the kayak. They need someone down there letting these folks know what to do. Now boaters are just as guilty of not caring about their surrounds too. I wish boaters when putting there straps on they pull into a parking spot. When we pulled our boat out to go park it, there was one parking spot left because a guy just pulled his boat up(not park it) and blocked 4 spots. So not only was he blocking a lane to get out of parking spot but blocked 4 spots to park. Then he decided to have a conversation the whole time with other folks while blocking everybody, again we were done putting our straps on and had to go around the guy blocking traffic. BTW, he was a fishermen. Usually you just see this with the pleasure boaters. Seems like a lot of new boaters at the ramps and I offer help for everybody. We've all been there so I cut them a lot of slack. I nicely offer advice to the kayakers too but too many of them. lol

Please take note of your surrounds and how you are impacting the ramps/parking lot. I'm thinking of putting some videos out on how to launch and recovery your boat. I could do hours of video on what not to do with just one day at rocky. lol

Thank you,
Frickster


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Frickster said:


> On side note the rocky river ramp is a mess with all the kayakers and I'm a kayaker. When we got back at noon it was like someone puked kayakers all over. There was 4 cars that just stopped on the lane to get to the ramps loading/unloading kayaks(that blocked one lane just getting your boat to ramps), 2 girls parked on the grass next to the loading area of the ramp. A group of folks putting their straps on for 2 kayaks in the recovery back-up parking spot of the ramps(which I was able to get my trailer and get the boat out by the time they were done). There's just no consideration to anybody but themselves. Last week I saw a couple block a ramp to load/unload while they pumped up their kayak. I got my trailer, loaded my boat up and parked in the parking lot to put straps on and the couple was 1/3 done pumping up the kayak. They need someone down there letting these folks know what to do. Now boaters are just as guilty of not caring about their surrounds too. I wish boaters when putting there straps on they pull into a parking spot. When we pulled our boat out to go park it, there was one parking spot left because a guy just pulled his boat up(not park it) and blocked 4 spots. So not only was he blocking a lane to get out of parking spot but blocked 4 spots to park. Then he decided to have a conversation the whole time with other folks while blocking everybody, again we were done putting our straps on and had to go around the guy blocking traffic. BTW, he was a fishermen. Usually you just see this with the pleasure boaters. Seems like a lot of new boaters at the ramps and I offer help for everybody. We've all been there so I cut them a lot of slack. I nicely offer advice to the kayakers too but too many of them. lol


It is ALWAYS a Gong Show on weekends ... most of those folks are beginners w/no sense of anything but havin fun 👺 we have seen numerous close calls and almost involved in a couple ourselves ... the paddle boarders are even worse, they're falling in the water in the middle of the channel and yucking it up while boats are dodging around them 😡 and God forbid you say anything to them, it's their ramp too you know 🤬 so what there's 4 boats in line to launch and 3 waiting to get in but let me clog a lane or 2 because I'm too lazy and clueless to carry the 50 pound kayak 50 feet 🙄 what folks need to do is have a lick of common sense, but that's likely way past their pay grade 😵 aren't you supposed to have a permit to launch at the ramps? a boat is a boat and a trailer is a trailer, the traffic there is heavy enough, if you're using the ramp you should get the permit, they pass out tickets to boat trailers in the parking lot w/o it ... somebody should be checking ...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

As much as I love fishing from my power boat and kayaks, I'm learning that summer time boating sucks nowadays unless you get out super early and go home super late. Lately, I've been just avoiding crowded places all together. The older I get, the more "ignorant" people annoy me lol. Plus when there are a crazy amount of people on the lake, fishing is tough. So I just adapt and go to places most people won't venture to because of inconvenience.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I warned the MetroParks staff about this when they said they were going to start charging but not have anyone policing the ramps. All paddleboarders and kayaks should have to use the old ramp with no parking. Put a sign up to show them where. They have plenty of space there to D!ck around all they want. I'm glad I only use it twice a year for put in and take out. Shouldn't the MP call a news station and have them do a piece on how to use the ramps for boaters and personal watercraft? Someone is going to get seriously hurt then it will be too late.

Rickerd


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I think a good win-win is to have a designated lane or a launch for kayakers at all of the popular boat ramps. I know as a kayaker myself, I'd appreciate that, and OH requires a boating permit on all kayaks. I agree though with the sentiments being express that people (both boaters and kayakers) seem a lot less self-aware these days. I know I'm very conscious of the etiquette of putting in and taking out.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Aren’t they supposed to use the atro turf area by the courtosy dock? 
I dock at emerald necklace but pull my boat out while in a while to clean it up.
Ive seen what you’re describing. It just ignorance and lack of direction unfortunately. 
I love when they clog up the mouth.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

At Vermillon (river) they have a ramp just for kayakers.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

G-Patt said:


> I think a good win-win is to have a designated lane or a launch for kayakers at all of the popular boat ramps. I know as a kayaker myself, I'd appreciate that, and OH requires a boating permit on all kayaks. I agree though with the sentiments being express that people (both boaters and kayakers) seem a lot less self-aware these days. I know I'm very conscious of the etiquette of putting in and taking out.


This would work until there was a kayak taking up that particular launch then the next kayaker in line would just go to the regular boat ramp...just saying


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

TRIPLE-J said:


> This would work until there was a kayak taking up that particular launch then the next kayaker in line would just go to the regular boat ramp...just saying


 well DUH, didn't you know that kayakers are special 🤣😜 it's a small boat, why should they have to wait ...


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

TRIPLE-J said:


> This would work until there was a kayak taking up that particular launch then the next kayaker in line would just go to the regular boat ramp...just saying


So what solution do you propose?


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I think if they had someone work there for a couple weekends explaining what to do that would educate the majority that go there and help the situation. IMO.

I always thought the last 2 lanes was for the kayakers but seems like the rent a kayakers use that only.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

G-Patt said:


> So what solution do you propose?


I think having their own place to launch is an excellent idea as long as it's away from the regular ramps and is enforced
That way there isnt a reason to tie up a ramp with a kayak 
But if they are right next to each other you will still have the same issues you have now


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Ticket the kayakers using a dock meant for boat use only! They aren't paying the ramp fee so make them pay when they inconvenience those people who are paying it.
The CMP is failing to establish and maintain order like every other government agency right now. 

MORE GOVERNMENT IS NEVER THE SMART ANSWER TO A PROBLEM. Set up a private management of the ramps just like the snack and bait shop. 

Duh!

Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Triple J, 
I just noticed I have 1 less post than you do.

Now we are even. LIke it really matters.

Rickerd


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I always remember the dock master at vermillion ramp

don’t know if they still use one but I think a lot of retired guys would work as dockmasters as a supplement

at conneaut they usually have people to keep things in order also


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Found this interesting: 





__





Discover & Learn







ohiodnr.gov





Agree that if there's an additional ramp fee at a certain launch that everyone, including kayakers, should be paying it.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

rickerd said:


> Triple J,
> I just noticed I have 1 less post than you do.
> 
> Now we are even. LIke it really matters.
> ...


Now I'm ahead 
Lol


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

I wouldn't mind them giving fines to big boats at the ramp. We've all been to the busy ramps and people are taking up ramp space because they didnt use the courtesy ramp when it was busy and now they are trapped in a line of trucks because the ramps are slow because they backed them up. Or they use it like it's their personal ramp and work on their boat talk to friends while their is a line waiting. Those disrespectful people should be ticked. Some know they are and just dont care.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

You dont mess around at Avon ramp...old dude there wont take any shiitake


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

back in the day Rocky had staff directing dock traffic.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

At rocky there is an old boat ramp perfect for kayakers to launch. It's far to the right and you could launch 5 kayaks at a time there. People are just too lazy and selfish. Go forbid that they have to wheel their kayak 100 yards to launch. Nooooo, they must block the ramp, take forever, oblivious to the line of people frustratingly waiting staring at them. Not just rocky, everywhere. I tie up at the courtesy dock, get trailer, pull boat out and pull it waaaaay out of the way in the back of lot to secure boat. People, it isn't rocket science! The way of the world now is efffffff the next guy, me me me me.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the kayakers have to pay just like the boaters when they park in the lot.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Frickster said:


> I'm pretty sure the kayakers have to pay just like the boaters when they park in the lot.


supposed to pay ... absolutely if they're using the launch ... unfortunately, any sort of enforcement of those rules of any kind by the people we're paying for the* privilege of using therm* is sadly lacking ... maybe they don't want to limit access and oppress the masses 🤐 leave your trailer in the parking lot after you've launched your Lund and see what kind of greeting card is on your windshield when you get back  gonna speculate that the Gendarmes know that mid morning and afternoon are the prime times to catch launch pass scofflaws and hand out easy fines before they commit more heinous crimes 🤓 they don't bother with the middle of the day much ...


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Frickster said:


> I'm pretty sure the kayakers have to pay just like the boaters when they park in the lot.


Frickster - I challenged the CMP person on the rules requiring boaters with trailers to have a sticker or permit, while the others do not and still have the use of the ramps and docks. His answer to me was "we do not have the manpower to check every car in the lot. If they use a trailer, they have to have the sticker." 

So if you are in a car with boats on top, you don't need the sticker. But his answer was honest and pathetic at the same time. This is government run crap at its best. Just like the golf courses don't have a marshall on the course most times. Slows everybody down because no one is telling people how to behave. ITs human nature I guess.

Rickerd


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

rickerd said:


> So if you are in a car with boats on top, you don't need the sticker. But his answer was honest and pathetic at the same time. This is government run crap at its best. Just like the golf courses don't have a marshall on the course most times. Slows everybody down because no one is telling people how to behave. ITs human nature I guess.


exackt-act-actly right ... but I thought it was a ramp use sticker ... no rocket science there  if you have a private kayak ... or paddleboard ... in the water you used it  just send a guy down on saturday and sunday for a few weeks and you'll have all kinds of new permits  or fines 🤑 it would easily pay the salary of whoever had to be there ...


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Not to add any more to the issues everyone has brought up but at 72nd street ramps the other day there was like 14 people fishing on the dock ramps. I don't think they are paying a fee. Dock ramps should be for launching and recovery only. I agree kayakers should have a designated launch area and only launch from there. Do they think that other boaters don't ever wait in a line? Huh


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Venting to one another accomplishes nothing. Give CMP a call or send an email to share your concerns with suggestions for improvements to consider. If CMP hears nothing the assumption is that things are running great.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Frickster said:


> I'm pretty sure the kayakers have to pay just like the boaters when they park in the lot.


NOT!
I read in a CMP article that kayakers don’t have to pay fees.
Here’s a suggestion, have CMP start ticketing cars in spots designed for vehicles w trailers. The whole idea of the fees are to generate revenue, right? Although in their defense they did put up cameras and the nice cleaning station @ Gordon Park.
I’m done venting; And launching during the weekends!


----------

